# WF Wells and Sons horizontal band saw - $1,200 (Newark, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Apr 11, 2022)

WF Wells and Sons horizontal band saw - tools - by owner - sale
					

15 inch horizontal metal band saw. Variable speed 110/220 3/4 hp. Will handle 9.5” X 16” material. On urathane wheels, 7 new blades and 2.5 gallons cutting fluid included. Ready to use. Asking $1200...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

